# What would make a amp cut out for 5 or so seconds but still have the power light lit?



## flecur08 (Feb 25, 2011)

So, i have a kenwood, 1000 watt amp with 2 kenwood tornado 12 inch subs which are bridged in series. Then i have 2 titanium bilit super tweeters which are 300 watts a piece. it works real good untill i turn it up to almost max, then it cuts out till i turn it down. it does it randomly but always when i turn it up. warm or cold doesnt seem to matter. my ground is kind of bad so im gonna start there but i just dont know. any ideas


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

flecur08 said:


> So, i have a kenwood, 1000 watt amp with 2 kenwood tornado 12 inch subs which are bridged in series. Then i have 2 titanium bilit super tweeters which are 300 watts a piece. it works real good untill i turn it up to almost max, then it cuts out till i turn it down. it does it randomly but always when i turn it up. warm or cold doesnt seem to matter. my ground is kind of bad so im gonna start there but i just dont know. any ideas


LOL,
Yeah good ground is needed! How is it wired to the power, you using any sort of CAP or extra battery? What about the Alternator, you still running stock? What gauge wire are you running for power, what about ground?
Those are just of the top of my head.........If you have the gains turned way up but none of that stuff is up to par, I can't really do much for you.

Also are you running the tweeters at the same frequency as the woofers? Or does the AMP have a built in adjustment for highs and lows?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Impendence!


----------

